# Gigi Hadid prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (26x) Update



## Mandalorianer (30 Nov. 2016)

​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (30 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Gigi Hadid prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (14x)*

Danke für die tolle GiGi!


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Gigi Hadid prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (14x)*

nicht schlecht


----------



## ass20 (1 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Gigi Hadid prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (14x)*

Thanks so much


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Gigi Hadid prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (14x)*

einfach nur wunderschön 

:thx:


----------



## Toolman (10 Dez. 2016)

*update x12*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(12 Dateien, 16.810.527 Bytes = 16,03 MiB)​


----------

